# Why are there so few Hyatt posts on this board?



## optimist (Aug 28, 2009)

Is it that there are so few Hyatt owner members on TUG?  Are they all posting on another site?


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 28, 2009)

optimist said:


> Is it that there are so few Hyatt owner members on TUG?  Are they all posting on another site?



Maybe they're too busy enjoying their TS's? 

Actually, I've wondered the same thing...seems like there were a lot of Hyatt posts last year and first half of this year, and now the number's dropped off significantly!


----------



## barndweller (Aug 28, 2009)

TUG is heavily used by Marriott owners and RCI users. Starwood and Hilton owners run a distant second. Worldmark owners have their own website. For Bluegreen go to TS4Ms. For DVC go to DISboards. I suspect Hyatt folks don't trade much and use II when they do. You won't find a lot of Hyatt  posters here.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 28, 2009)

I've only used my Hyatt points in the Hyatt system once.

I generally take advantage of the "II tiger trader" aspect -- I get more bang for my buck that way. My piddly little bronze week is good for three studios per year. And that's all my wife and I want.

I check here every once in awhile for trip reports and updates on new construction. But I'd guess the reason there aren't many Hyatt owners here is that the program works basically as advertised. Not a whole lot of unhappy people looking for a way to do SOMETHING with their condo.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 29, 2009)

*My Theory*



optimist said:


> Is it that there are so few Hyatt owner members on TUG?  Are they all posting on another site?



I think it is due to several reasons:  

1) Compared to Marriott or Hilton, Hyatt has fewer resorts so there is less to talk about. That is, fewer MFs, fewer management issues, fewer HOA issues, fewer ROFRs etc. 

2) Hyatt Vacation Club has not be active in announcing, building, or opening new resorts in the past 6 - 12 months. So not a lot to talk about. 

-TJ


----------



## Kal (Aug 29, 2009)

It's the economy! The purchase of a timeshare is clearly discretionary, and the timeshare industry is severely depressed. Sales have dried up. Hyatt, like many others, has put a hold on new construction and has cut back on sales and marketing staff to weather the storm. Likewise, I suspect resales are way down too.

Now, more importantly, you have to assume walk-aways and foreclosures are up significantly. Hyatt owners are largely fairly well off, but the financial markets this time are not selective. Everyone got hit.

So take away issues involving purchases from the developer, resales, ongoing new construction, and potential new construction and we're left with increases in maintenance fees and limited funds for personal timeshare expenditure budgets.

What I'm seeing at Hyatt is a push to continue resort upgrading on one side and holding down maintenance fees on the other. That doesn't generate much chatter.


----------



## bdh (Aug 29, 2009)

*My Question*

The DVC sub-forum here on TUG is fairly active.  Since there only 8 DVC resorts (and most are located in Orlando), is the mouse crowd really that talkative?  Or are those resorts just so large that they have like a billion members?

OK - who knows the total number of DVC members and the total number of HVC members (or who is bored and wants to figure it out based on the number of units in each system)?


----------



## fillde (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is an interesting article announcing the opening of Siesta Key. No mention that in a sense it is a timeshare, owners of weeks at other locations can trade in. No mention of maintenance either. 
http://www.heraldtribune.com/articl...partments-in-the-fractional-ownership-concept


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 30, 2009)

bdh said:


> The DVC sub-forum here on TUG is fairly active.  Since there only 8 DVC resorts (and most are located in Orlando), is the mouse crowd really that talkative?  Or are those resorts just so large that they have like a billion members?



The mouse crowd is very talkative, they just like to talk about Disney so you will find a very active MB's at DIS and Mouseowners. 


The DVC'ers here tend to own other TS systems, and we can give some advice on DVC to other Tugger's who are making an exchange or renting.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 30, 2009)

Of the six most recent posts on the board, 5 are about Hyatt. Not sure why you are asking this question.


----------



## optimist (Aug 30, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Of the six most recent posts on the board, 5 are about Hyatt. Not sure why you are asking this question.



I ask the question because those posts received very few responses and I was just wondering why that is, that's all...


----------



## Lingber (Aug 31, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Of the six most recent posts on the board, 5 are about Hyatt. Not sure why you are asking this question.



If you look back, there weren't any Hyatt posts from August 5th to August 26 on Hyatt. It has been quiet!!!


----------



## Fitzriley (Oct 1, 2009)

Hyatt has a fairly active Yahoo board and, as an owner, I usually go there first if I am specifically looking for Hyatt info. For my Wyndham points, I get more answers here. 

Joan


----------



## Floridaski (Oct 1, 2009)

*for the most part Hyatt owners are happy*

I think you do not hear much from Hyatt owners, unless it is to help somebody with a question - is because they are usually happy with their purchase.

Hyatt properties are beautiful, they have their own separate II staff and you get tiger trades with any unused points.  The resorts are well ran, MF are are fair - what is there not to like.


----------



## optimist (Oct 1, 2009)

when I first started this thread, I guess my real question was "why do so few people respond to Hyatt questions ".  That would have probably been the better way to ask the question.

I think Lingber probably has it right, they are posting elsewhere. 

It always surprised me that a great trade made with a Starwood property will get thousands of views and responses but a Hyatt one a couple of hundred at most. Take a look at this one, for example...

 Trading Hyatt into a 5-star II Resort?
tahoeJoe - April 7, 2008

(I don't know how to hyperlink this)

It only got one answer, and I for one, would love to know other people's experiences with trading Hyatt. That's the reason I bought mine.


----------



## Kal (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe the vast majority of Hyatt owners use their points within the Hyatt system and rarely "exchange" thru Interval. The HVC reservation system is very painless and if owners plan in advance, they will almost always get their requested stay. Thus, there is very little drama.

Most of the posts deal with buying Hyatt units where the buyer is worried about pricing and Hyatt ROFR.

Lately however, there is growing interest in election of Board of Directors positions. An example is High Sierra where there are two EXCELLENT candidates who are very "owner friendly".


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 1, 2009)

Kal said:


> I believe the vast majority of Hyatt owners use their points within the Hyatt system and rarely "exchange" thru Interval. The HVC reservation system is very painless and if owners plan in advance, they will almost always get their requested stay. Thus, there is very little drama.
> 
> Most of the posts deal with buying Hyatt units where the buyer is worried about pricing and Hyatt ROFR.



I'm in the minority. I don't ski, I have a few dozen friends in Key West who would be upset if I didn't stay with them. I almost exclusively trade through II, and use my leftover points in Sedona or Carmel for split-week stays.

Trading through Interval has been a breeze. Cape Cod in summer? England in Summer? France, Italy and Spain in summer? Napa for Christmas? St. Maarten whenever? All no problems. With the exception of San Francisco, I have received every trade that I have asked for. 

I do make it as easy as possible for the II operators. "Hi, I'd like RPV, one bedroom, for week 51 please." And I always call as far in advance as I can.


----------



## Kal (Oct 2, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> I'm in the minority...


 
Definitely


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 2, 2009)

Kal said:


> Definitely



Do you think there's something wrong with using a Hyatt timeshare via Interval?


----------



## Kal (Oct 2, 2009)

The vast majority of owners do not exchange into Interval. Therefore, it follows that it is not much of value to the vast majority. Everyone has their own reasons but for me, I firmly believe Interval is not conducting an honest system where members have first access to all deposited weeks. When Interval rents out weeks, or provides the weeks to non-Interval members, something is wrong with the program.

And don't get me going on having to pay a separate Interval fee for each Hyatt unit I own.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 2, 2009)

Kal said:


> The vast majority of owners do not exchange into Interval. Therefore, it follows that it is not much of value to the vast majority. Everyone has their own reasons but for me, I firmly believe Interval is not conducting an honest system where members have first access to all deposited weeks. When Interval rents out weeks, or provides the weeks to non-Interval members, something is wrong with the program.
> 
> And don't get me going on having to pay a separate Interval fee for each Hyatt unit I own.



I don't begrudge Interval renting out weeks -- as long as they're not renting out Manhattan Club, San Francisco, or Atlantis. (If they are, does anyone have a link showing it? That would get me hopping mad.)

If they're renting out Orlando, Branson and the Poconos, I can understand that. They likely get a LOT more weeks from those areas than they can use.

As for paying II dues for each week -- yeah, I can see that. It should be voluntary. But I couldn't be without II membership. Hyatt has very little that interests me in their system. Carmel and Sedona are it -- and I don't consider either resort a "full week vacation." Three or four days at either place is sufficient.

There's plenty to love about the II exchange program. I routinely get two and three weeks in 1bdrms and studios out of my Bronze week. If a tsunami were to wipe out Beach House tomorrow, I've already gotten my purchase price and maintenance fees out of it. (This year I cracked the $100/night barrier in total outlay divided by total days spent. So long as I continue to get at least 14 days vacation out of my week, the average will continue to drop.)


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kal said:


> The vast majority of owners do not exchange into Interval. Therefore, it follows that it is not much of value to the vast majority. Everyone has their own reasons but for me, I firmly believe Interval is not conducting an honest system where members have first access to all deposited weeks. When Interval rents out weeks, or provides the weeks to non-Interval members, something is wrong with the program.
> 
> And don't get me going on having to pay a separate Interval fee for each Hyatt unit I own.



Kal,

I agree with you II is not conducting an honest system but how do we know if HYATT is conducting a honest system either?

I have heard from people there might be some big things coming in regards to Hyatt system check and double check to see where the weeks are actually coming and going too.

*Get out and VOTE today for Jack Hopkins and Steve Dykstra all you Hyatt Tahoe owners*


----------



## optimist (Oct 2, 2009)

Kal said:


> The vast majority of owners do not exchange into Interval. Therefore, it follows that it is not much of value to the vast majority.  .



I guess I am in the minority too.  Living in NJ, there are not too many Hyatt resorts near me. But even if there were, how many times can someone go to Texas, or Key West or any place over and over? What Interval does, is gives me an opportunity to take vacations all over the world, hopefully.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 2, 2009)

optimist said:


> I guess I am in the minority too.  Living in NJ, there are not too many Hyatt resorts near me. But even if there were, how many times can someone go to Texas, or Key West or any place over and over? What Interval does, is gives me an opportunity to take vacations all over the world, hopefully.



One thing to do is let the II agent know that you're OK with resorts that they don't feel are "up to scratch."

I was flat out told by an Interval rep that I could not trade into the Devoncourt in Exmouth, England, because it was not "high enough quality."

I was still working at Windward at that point, and made a phone call to an Interval VP to ask, "What gives?" 

Exmouth put me exactly where I wanted to be in Southern Coastal England, and I told Interval I could handle anything except bedbugs. They "waived" the restriction, on the condition that I made a report about the conditions there.

I thought the Devoncourt was great. Old, tired, with small rooms. But it was clean, comfortable and the staff was so-far the best I've encountered in five years of timesharing. July in Southern England was great, and I'd go back in a second -- any time of year. Exmouth is a nice town. Easy to get around.

After that debacle, I search getaways IN ADDITION to trying to book using points. If what I want is available as a getaway, I can usually book it with points.

Like the menu at In-N-Out, there are a lot of unwritten rules that you need to learn to use the program most effectively.


----------



## Fitzriley (Oct 6, 2009)

optimist said:


> how many times can someone go to Texas, or Key West



Thousands! Key West again next week, thanks to my Hyatt Sunset Harbor ownership.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 7, 2009)

I am buying an  EOY - I think I can do Hyatt locations every other year easily. They're so nice -I agree with Scoop that it's great going to other places - and I will give up the high quality for that - but not every year. Some years I just want to be pampered - marriott and Hyatt do that. I had to dump Marriott - way too many problems sadly as the resorts are nice.

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to find some of my Marriott friends interested in direct exchanges with Hyatt.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 20, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Kal,
> 
> I agree with you II is not conducting an honest system but how do we know if HYATT is conducting a honest system either?
> 
> I have heard from people there might be some big things coming in regards to Hyatt system check and double check to see where the weeks are actually coming and going too.



Any more information?

This was a rather weighty post, and I'd love to see some follow-up on this one.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 20, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Any more information?
> 
> This was a rather weighty post, and I'd love to see some follow-up on this one.



I hear things are coming down the pipe. I can not confirm this when but I hear things are in motion.

I would strongly suggest start looking at the availbility or lack in come cases on Hyatt website. Where do all the weeks go?   Back to Hyatt to rent out? 

If you are coming to Carmel we have a few owners that live here and even a Hyatt Tahoe Board Member Steve Dallas lives right here in Carmel Im sure we could all meet.

 Now get out and vote all you Hyatt Tahoe owners because the election is just 2 days away Thursday.  Jack Hopkins and Steve Dykstra. 

Kal will have up to the minute results on his great website we all visit. He will be the first to know about the election as well as some new Hyatt News breaking I hear at the Tahoe board meeting.

WWCD


----------

